# iReport/Jasper Report



## copymaster (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo!
Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen. Ich habe iReport und damit einen schönen Report erstellt.
Das ist zwar nett, aber brauchen tue ich ihn im Web. Das heisst im Intranet. Dort soll dann nach Aufruf einer Seite der Report angezeigt werden.

Nun habe ich aber keinen Plan, wie ich das anstellen soll.
Kann mir jemand ein java-script Beispiel schicken, wie man einen Report im Web anzeigen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ebenius (1. Apr 2009)

**verschieb**
[thread=15673]Java ist nicht JavaScript[/thread]

Ebenius


----------



## foobar (1. Apr 2009)

Mit JasperServer ist sowas möglich: Jaspersoft | JasperServer


----------



## chelbas (27. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen iReport Bericht für die Etikettenvorlage von Avery Zweckform Vorlage 3490 erstellt und kann bereits auf den Etikett bögen von Zweckform die Adressetiketten drucken. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im iReport einzustellen dass beim Erstellen der Etiketten der Startpunkt fürs Drucken ausgewählt werden kann? Oder beim nächsten Etikett seit letztem Druckvorgang weiter gedruckt wird. Es sind 24 kleine Etiketten auf einem DIN A4 Bogen. Ist es möglich z.B beim Drucken das Startetikett auszuwählen um nicht immer ein neues Blatt einlegen zu müssen. 

Beste Grüße
Andi


----------

